# Fattie Morn



## Paymaster (Dec 20, 2015)

I am doing 6 fatties and 2 Armadillo Eggs for friends this morning.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 20, 2015)

You did it again, Paymaster!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2015)

A thing of beauty, my friend.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks wonderful, Paymaster!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 20, 2015)

Picture perfect! I'm drooling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2015)

Okay, NOW I am hungry!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 20, 2015)

I really like the diagonal lattice work.  Bet you smoke these so they come out as perfect tasting as well.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 21, 2015)

What are fatties? They look great, but ...


----------



## CraigC (Dec 21, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> What are fatties? They look great, but ...



They are sausage (think Jimmy Dean tube) that is flattened out filled with stuffing of some type, rolled up, wrapped in bacon and smoked. Sorta like a stuffed meat loaf. They can also be made from bulk sausage made at home. I might try making one the next time we make a batch of andouille.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 21, 2015)

CraigC said:


> They are sausage (think Jimmy Dean tube) that is flattened out filled with stuffing of some type, rolled up, wrapped in bacon and smoked. Sorta like a stuffed meat loaf. They can also be made from bulk sausage made at home. I might try making one the next time we make a batch of andouille.



This^^^ I use a one pound chub of Tennessee Pride hot breakfast sausage most times. But, any can be used. They can be filled with most anything, from cheese to fruit.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 24, 2015)

You're way too modest Pay. Yours are absolute *art* on the grill. Give us the secret about how the bacon holds on to the chub on the down side?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> You're way too modest Pay. Yours are absolute *art* on the grill. Give us the secret about how the bacon holds on to the chub on the down side?



Thanks!
No secret. I use 10 strips of bacon on each fattie. The bacon sticks to itself pretty good. I set the fattie on the grate on the overlap and the heat from cooking fuses it all together. I will roll the fattie over at some point to get some color and heat to the bottom. Using a heat diffuser in my cooker keeps the meat from scorching on the bottom. So you need to turn the fatties over for a while to get the color consistent over the whole thing.


----------

